# lol, Spurs entire white players need



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

a hair cut.

1) Brent Barry
2) Ginobili
3) back up with scrub.

LMAO, Duncan needs one too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

what?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

All the Spurs "white" players need haircuts, according to John


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BBBnet MVP caliber post right here...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> what?


OH FU, wherever you are from. I think I am the one who should say What. If you are having inability to read English desipte the obvious grammar mistake, dont act like you are some native English speaker.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> dont act like you are some native English speaker.


but I am  Im just messin with ya!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> but I am  Im just messin with ya!


You don't need to kiss his ***


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

John's the MVP, so he gets the calls. Don't call foul just cos of a couple mistakes...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn john just came though in the clutch... thats All-bbb.net 1st team material right there.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> John's the MVP, so he gets the calls. Don't call foul just cos of a couple mistakes...


I thought the general consensus around here was that John was on the decline, but even MVPs on the decline come up with a MVP caliber production and superstar calls every now and then.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Brent Barry and Beno Udrih look alike because of thier hair.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, John is the greatest poster of all-time. I think it would be better if he got back to the quality of his community moderator days.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Forreal.. Ginobili Does Need A Haircut, Please Dont Tell Me His Tryin Make His Hair Like Barry..

BTW, Tony Parker Didn't Just Get Haircut. He Shaved His Head lOl


----------



## Amare 320 (Nov 22, 2004)

yeh barry really really needs a hair cut so does manu ginobili...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't need to kiss his ***


Sounds like a John Hater here. Kiss my A**, M!F!.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

thats like saying allen iverson, or ricky davis or whomever needs to cut his braids, because when you think about it, thats long hair also...

you make no damn sense right about now


----------

